# Idealista nightmare



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Has anyone used the site "idealista" before to rent property direct from landlords? How much can it be trusted and what are the ways to look out for rogue landlords (you know the one i mean where they take the cash and run off).
I just had a few replies from the enquiries i made on the site, however within an hour got an email from idealista itself saying that one of the people i had been in contact with looked suspicious and so they have removed his listing from the site. Absolutely terrifying start really. Now im not trusting any of them at all. Any advice for this one??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Has anyone used the site "idealista" before to rent property direct from landlords? How much can it be trusted and what are the ways to look out for rogue landlords (you know the one i mean where they take the cash and run off).
> I just had a few replies from the enquiries i made on the site, however within an hour got an email from idealista itself saying that one of the people i had been in contact with looked suspicious and so they have removed his listing from the site. Absolutely terrifying start really. Now im not trusting any of them at all. Any advice for this one??


Why is it a 'nightmare' that the website is removing what seem to be suspiscious advertisers? That would recommend the site to me.

There is no way of knowing what a landlord is like there are good & bad - but how can they take your money & run?

You don't hand over any money until you have seen the property, signed a contract & have the keys in your hand.

If dealing with a reputable local agent - you'll have been to their office & asked around locally to find out - you_ might_ pay a holding deposit in advance.

In which case there would still be a legal contract in place & that contract would have the company or owners NIF/NIE.

There are stories of 'take the money & run' 'agents' - but they prey on people who leave their brains behind when they get on the plane. If you're sensible & take the same precautions you would take in any other country, there are no problems.

btw, my daughter has successfully used idealista twice - once when moving into an apartment in our home town, & again when she moved to Barcelona.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Idealista is a huge property portal here in Spain....as the previous poster said, it is good they sniffed out someone dodgy. It´s open to the public, so of course you will get the odd bad person - they cannot verify everybody that advertises on the site. 

You need to use your own common sense, and don´t hand any money over until you are totally satisfied. 

Take legal advice if need be, to do checks on the landlord, and the contract he gives you. If you want to use an excellent lawyer, who works in Marbella please message me. He speaks perfect English as well. 

There is another popular site called https://www.milanuncios.es/ It´s in Spanish, but has lots of adverts.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The word 'nightmare' has featured in every one of your threads. I wonder what I and the rest of us did when moving to Spain to avoid having such dreadful experiences?

Looked into everything carefully before even considering a move? Taking advice from people who know what they're talking about, perhaps?
Whatever, apart from a couple of incidents largely due to my own gullibility, I managed to move to Spain, find somewhere to live, become resident, sort out health care , bring over my car...all without any problem whatsoever.
But I did a lot of research, asked the right people for advice and acted on it.
I'm not boasting because it's what Lyn, MegsMum, Baldy, Xabia and every other long term poster on this site has done.
People are offering you advice and information. Experienced people who know stuff. It's worth listening to them. Could save yourself a lot of trouble.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Has anyone used the site "idealista" before to rent property direct from landlords? How much can it be trusted and what are the ways to look out for rogue landlords (you know the one i mean where they take the cash and run off).
> I just had a few replies from the enquiries i made on the site, however within an hour got an email from idealista itself saying that one of the people i had been in contact with looked suspicious and so they have removed his listing from the site. Absolutely terrifying start really. Now im not trusting any of them at all. Any advice for this one??


I am totally confused, as you have previously stated that you don't have a job in Spain and that your finances are very limited, yet you're looking for a long-term rental. I suppose you are aware that EU freedom of movement only enables you to spend 3 months in Spain to look for work and that you will need private medical insurance until you are covered by the Spanish system through your work. I'm gettiing concerned that you are putting the horse before the cart and that you will end up getting into difficulty and maybe even having to run out on a lease or debts in Spain. It's one thing to research the accommodation, moving your car etc., but I'm not at all sure (from what you've said in various posts on various threads) that you should actually be seeking to enter into a long-term lease right now. I would strongly advise you to concentrate on lining up a job first, especially since you don't speak Spanish which will inevitably reduce opportunities. (I'm assuming that you're in Spain temporarily on a recce or preparatory visit.)

This is not meant as a criticism, just genuine advice.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

danboy20 said:


> Idealista is a huge property portal here in Spain....as the previous poster said, it is good they sniffed out someone dodgy. It´s open to the public, so of course you will get the odd bad person - they cannot verify everybody that advertises on the site.
> 
> You need to use your own common sense, and don´t hand any money over until you are totally satisfied.
> 
> ...


Yes please danboy20! Could do with a good legal contact incase anything goes wrong xx send to meee xx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Copied and pasted from another thread as clearly you are not acknowledging what folks are saying... up to you





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Miss_Marbella View Post
> Im having this problem too in marbella i even called an agency the other day after sending them tons of emails/ online info requests which were ignored and they told me nothing was available. Only short term lets. Which was surprising as there was loads of long term lets advertised on their site. A headache to say the least!! The woman on the phone sounded like she couldnt be bothered to do business. Not something im used to eithee. Coming from uk most agents here will jump on you given half the chance!!



I'm not sure what your issue is with renting in Spain. Agencies both here and in the U.K. tend to deal with people on the spot. Again an example from the U.K. try looking for a rental in advance in the south east, won't happen to much demand and supply. Agents are not going to waste time dealing with people who are not ready, especially if you live in another country, although I'm not sure, are you actually in Spain or still in the U.K. ? On another thread you mentioned idealista as another nightmare.....and yet it's one of the main go to web sites for rentals and purchases.

You really have to be here, engage with agencies build some rapport with them. It's not unusual for Spanish companies to not answer emails in a timely or if ever manner. What if they answered and said yes we have these available do you expect to hold onto them for you? Also remember you are saying, " landlords running off with my money " " people could not be bothered to answer". Look at it from there point of view 

Foreign woman who they don't know and have never met who doesn't speak Spanish, wants them to give out information on rental properties they hold on their books. Maybe they think you're not a good bet either.! 

I'm not saying there's an issue with you, but this is not a one way street.....and if you think this is a nightmare wait until you have to register as a foreigner, get residency try for healthcare, pay taxes etc etc etc..... you are either, as I recommended before, going to have to pay for an official translator, learn basic Spanish and accept this is a totally different culture to the U.K. or you are going to live in a permanent state of stress!

I really wish you well, this is Spain... even Marbella.... and it's Spanish officials you have to deal with, Spanish agents....... and I suspect, although I do not know for sure, as many Brits have been duped by other Brits than by the Spanish.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Quote:
Originally Posted by Miss_Marbella View Post
Im having this problem too in marbella i even called an agency the other day after sending them tons of emails/ online info requests which were ignored and they told me nothing was available. Only short term lets. Which was surprising as there was loads of long term lets advertised on their site. A headache to say the least!! The woman on the phone sounded like she couldnt be bothered to do business. Not something im used to eithee. Coming from uk most agents here will jump on you given half the chance*!!

Sorry but I had to laugh when I read this. Why on earth do you think agents here would want to 'jump on' people coming from the UK, especially someone without a work contract and obviously not looking to spend much money on a rental property? I'm not so sure I'd want to spend valuable time on someone like that when there may be serious clients with real money out there waiting to call. You seem to have a massive sense of entitlement which I fear will soon be knocked out when -if - you ever get to actually live in Spain.

You could be in for quite a shock. There is, sadly, little mercy shown here to people who come with illusions and pretensions but with no work, no Spanish and little money, especially when young and inexperienced. Spain can be a cruel place.  We've often in the past seen pleas for help from young people who, having ignored seasoned advice, find themselves in unpleasant situations.

You really should listen to the well-meaning advice given here by disinterested people who won't be affected if you end up begging outside Mercadona for a return flight to Southend or wherever but who try to help whenever they can.
Having a contact for legal advice can help but you need to know that the law and lawyers in Spain don't operate on the same lines as back in the UK.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Mrypg9. Please can you stop commenting on my topics. Thanks.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

She is being honest MM.

You say funds are tight, you want to live in Marbella, you have no job, there are no benefits you can claim out there et al.

You know you have to show an income of about €650 a month and show savings of several thousand pounds?

Do you speak Spanish? What skills do you have that will get you a job before an unemployed Spanish person who knows the language, traditions/customs and the 'system' in general?

You need to have a very serious re-think about your move, you may want the move with all your heart but I honestly don't think it can happen without much better initial funding


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Mrypg9. Please can you stop commenting on my topics. Thanks.


No. I'll comment as and when I please as long of course as I stay within Forum rules. You don't get to say what's posted, that's the Mods' prerogative.

As long as you post asking for information you'll get replies, most of which aren't what you want to hear. 

You are, frankly, fortunate to have had so much attention from posters who have offered advice you don't seem willing or able to take on board.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> *you need to know that the law and lawyers in Spain don't operate on the same lines as back in the UK.*


*

They don't work for peanuts either, so after the grasping and extortionate letting agents and car transporters, watch this space for them becoming tomorrow's nightmare.*


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> They don't work for peanuts either, so after the grasping and extortionate letting agents and car transporters, watch this space for them becoming tomorrow's nightmare.


But the real nightmare could be when MM finds herself without a job, without money and without a roof over her head. That's what has been happening to your Brits in Spain for decades (and other young people from various countries seeking the experience of living overseas), including when I lived there way back when. Consulates BTW don't help out those young people. Sure, I did something similar and moved to Spain with enough money to last me 3 months and to get back to the UK, but I also had special skills which were highly sought after and spoke multiple languages fluently, one of which was Spanish. I really fear this will end in tears.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Mrypg9. Please can you stop commenting on my topics. Thanks.



MM

You have come for advice from people who live here, many like Mrypg9 for many years, myself for three others various lengths of time. Some have bought, some like Mrypg9 rent. We all have ONE thing in common we either have income from working or sufficient funds to retire here.

You should listen and ask the right questions back to find out why everyone is saying what they're saying.

We get many people on here looking to move, I did the same thing 4/5 years ago. Sometimes people said stuff I didn't want to hear, but I had to take on board what was said, inwardly digest and make a decision. Many people come on here thinking that moving to Spain is like moving to another part of the U.K. , it appears you are one of them, you compare everything with the U.K.......

To recap

You need lots of other stuff before you get a flat

financial support - proof
Healthcare. - proof
NIE. 

in a post Brexit world, you may need much more........
Instead of telling people not to comment, retort back, tell what it is your going to do for work, how will you convince the authorities you have sufficient funds.... on the other hand if you think you can just "pop" over and live here cost free, you are in for a nasty shock, Spain is now full of living under the radar Brits, desperately worried about 2019, in fact many of those who work here are equally worried. Your third option is not to 
post.... answers and advice will be given whether it's what you want to hear or not, that's why forums exist


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

This has just become a place for very bored retirees to argue with people clearly. Im not interested in what they have to say. They know nothing about my personal or financial situations but are just assuming everything. I simply cannot be bothered. Im only interested in positive and helpful people. Not those above.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> This has just become a place for very bored retirees to argue with people clearly. Im not interested in what they have to say. They know nothing about my personal or financial situations but are just assuming everything. I simply cannot be bothered. Im only interested in positive and helpful people. Not those above.


ActuallyI'm neither bored or retired..... I'm also polite, it goes a long way

So as you are only interested in positive helpful people here we go


Nobody is going to rip you off
Come with no money - by the way you said you had very little money in a previous thread, so you opened that can of worms
You don't need money or to register or healthcare


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> This has just become a place for very bored retirees to argue with people clearly. Im not interested in what they have to say. They know nothing about my personal or financial situations but are just assuming everything. I simply cannot be bothered. Im only interested in positive and helpful people. Not those above.


Were I not a moderator nor a gentleman - I would be posting that you are coming across as a spoilt little madam.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

MM, we get posts like yours all year round and when the poster does not get answers that fit their 'dream' they get stroppy.

Listen to the help you have been offered.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Stevesolar. Definitely no gentleman. You sound like a disgrace.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Megsmum
If i had very little money i wouldnt even think about coming. But i have enough. Just dont want to get ripped off is all.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Stevesolar. Definitely no gentleman. You sound like a disgrace.



I think this thread has run its course, you clearly don't want to listen, people have replied with good intentions you stomp your feet. SS. A disgrace, I don't think so, a sensible person who offers many people good advice.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Bob_bob im in no "dream". Two years ago i was living in dubai. Before that qatar. Ive lived in other countries not the "bubble" you seem to presume i live in.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss_Marbella said:


> This has just become a place for very bored retirees to argue with people clearly. Im not interested in what they have to say. They know nothing about my personal or financial situations but are just assuming everything. I simply cannot be bothered. Im only interested in positive and helpful people. Not those above.


Listen, Sweetie, I'm not working, I don't need to, but I don't sit round on my arse all day long. Certainly not bored but amused at the assumptions you are making, starting from telling Lynn she doesn't live in Spain... I and others have given you helpful advice. You think you know better. Fair enough. Experience will teach a few lessons.

Actually, you have told us a few things about yourself.. We know that you think Marbella is 'glamorous', you are keen to meet the 'celebrities' that hang out there and you are a fan TOWIE. We know that you have no work as yet in Spain and seemingly have little money.

You have been given positive and helpful advice but appear not to recognise it .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wondering what the next shock horror story might be....getting an NIE? Opening a Spanish bank account? Buying/registering a car?

The fact that I managed to accomplish these things without the teeniest problem was because of the help and advice given by experienced members of this Forum.

I've also had advice about maintaining my swimming pool which saved me a lot of money and very kind and helpful suggestions from Baldy for holiday rentals which alas I was unable to take advantage of as just before we had arranged to go on holiday I was elected President of ADANA....

Number One Forum, this...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

> =mrypg9;12821722
> 
> Actually, you have told us a few things about yourself.. We know that you think Marbella is 'glamorous', you are keen to meet the 'celebrities' that hang out there and you are a fan TOWIE. We know that you have no work as yet in Spain and seemingly have little money.
> 
> .


We also know that she can't speak a word of Spanish although has been planning to move here, is surprised and indignant that Spanish owners advertising their properties in Spain should reply to her enquiries in Spanish, thinks it's a good idea to be timing her arrival in Marbella and needing a long term rental at the very height of the tourist season, has never opened the bonnet of the car she drives, has given no thought of the impracticality of driving a car with the steering wheel on the wrong side in Spain, and actually expects that Brits working in Marbella should be "understanding" of the many calls on her finances and charge her less than their going rate. Never going to end well.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Babes you sit on expat forum all day long provoking arguments!!! Thats even worse!! Get a job!! Devil makes work and all..


Read posts...some of us have jobs, some work but don't need to...


I thought you were the one looking for a job....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Incidentally, speaking (as we were) of Marbella 'celebrities', ADANA has a new celebrity helper - well she's famous in Denmark and is extremely popular there. She has a home in Marbella and frequently flies back to Copenhagen for tv and other commitments. When she does, she is a flight buddy for our dogs that have been adopted in Denmark.

Now you may be wondering for what, exactly, she is famous. Could it be for her singing or thespian skills? Does she paint or sculpt?

No, my dear readers....she is famous for her very large fake boobs.........


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

> Just the procedures in spain seem to different to what im used to, its a scary business when your young and doing it alone.





> all areas as far as la cala in the east and estepona in the...west?? Or is that south? No clue lol. I actually am not looking in marbella central at all as im not keen on all the rowdiness and crime in the summer. I dont know much about tenant behaviours, but im not one to leave after 6 months let alone 1... Homebird haha x





> However who to trust will ultimately be my biggest problem, especially if i deal direct with landlords. A lot of them dont speak english



These are quotes from your threads... you clearly have stated on several occasion that you have not got a clue... which is clear. Now you are a global traveler experienced in the ways of the world........ you don't even know where you want to live 


As for Mrypg9 sitting on her ....... all day...... 

You may well do ok in the Towie section of Marbella... babes.... but your insulting behavior is clear, and whilst before I was genuinely trying to advise you, I suggest you post see what responses you get from people who have worked bloody hard all there lives to live here in Spain and others like me who work here in Spain, then there are the ones who have raised families in Spain. All of which have replied with good advice based on the statements you've made. 

We very often get young people coming on here, normally they are polite, can string coherent sentences together and don't take umbrage at being questioned. When they to come with nothing to offer then we offer advice based on that.... sensible ones ask questions. You've not questioned anyone about residency requirements, taxes etc.
Cars flats at Sat TV. You say you will be here longer than six months 
What we are saying is simple, none of these can be got without the other factors

residency
Proof of income
Healthcare

If you don't want advice don't ask equally if you don't like what you hear, don't listen


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I have said this before but I will add so MM can get another view, the people on this forum made our move much easier, we knew what we needed and several ways to get there. I am thankful for all input, most of which was useful even if not relevant to us. We are happy in Spain and I try to give back when I can. So thank you to all the forum regulars.  Now I am off to breakfast which may or may not include a brandy!


----------

